# Pimped Constitution



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

We just handed the keys over to one of the sickest bows we've done yet......to a 15 year old! All X's!


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Check us out on Facebook! 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ramsey-MN/pimpmybowcom/113985924295?v=wall&viewas=683062000


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

all anodized, no paint or powder coat, on this one........wait to see it in December when the film comes off the riser. We think black anodize would be appropriate.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

what city are you guys in?


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Great looking bow! :thumbs_up


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What would it cost to get a riser done in gloss black?


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Nice looker:smile:


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Thank you for the great feed back it is our goal to build the best looking shooters we can. The look of each bow is going to be one of a kind. For every new bow getting "pimped" let us understand these bow will never sacrifice the shot. We will anodize parts, hand polish, film dip, custom grips, Limb drivers in any color, air brush, and "pimp tune"

We are still working on the web site. It is close. 

PM with questions on prices 3 weeks tyd

Randy and Rick


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

I would love to build this same bow in orange or gold. Not ready, that's okay it's easy to remember www.pimpmybow.com . Hit us up after the season or get your target bow done now. search pimpmybow for more posts of other pimped bows.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I think I gotta have mine done! That is awesome!!


----------



## Slayer21 (Oct 10, 2007)

*We are good!*

Man, we do good work don't we Randy?


----------



## Slayer21 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Coming Soon!*

The 82nd Bloodbourne!


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

jpm_mq2 said:


> what city are you guys in?


Still wondering.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

We are in Ramsey, MN


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

pimpmybow said:


> We just handed the keys over to one of the sickest bows we've done yet......to a 15 year old! All X's!


First in his flight, Second over all.


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

Sent an email via your web site, haven't heard anything yet. Should I just send a pm?


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

please do send pms or call (763) 742 7234

Randy


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

Yea !!! He had only shot one scoring round with that bow before the pimping
!!!


A 300 51 X !!!    Nice way to start with a new bow !!!


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

He shot a 54x 300 yesterday second 300 round!

His Name is Erich and he shoots better than I do!:wink:


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

*Green anodize*

We are putting a batch of green together for this week. We do not have a full tank because no one wants to tear down there bow this close to the season. Pricing will be by quote on this run and it will be a little bit cheaper. First person to get in on this run will save money. Please call (763) 742 7234 Randy

Thanks Randy and Rick


----------

